# Women's day vs Mother's day



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

How important is womens day 8.March for women? Is it as important day as mothers day? 

do you expect any gift or special treatment on 8. March from your husband?

I have had arguments in my previous relationships (some of my past girlfriends) about this day. Some said they expect some gifts and special treatment but I used to say is not about specific woman is about women internationally as you have explained. So no gift nor special treatment given to any woman so far!

I respect and do consider mothers day, valentines anniversary, birthdays etc as special days thou.

Now my wife (married two years now) we never argue nor discussed about this day. for her i just used to say Happy womens day..and thats all. She has not complained or whatsoever. And now since it came again I am wondering what are views of women about it.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

No International women's day is about recognising the work women did to help ensure equity for women, and to remind us there is still a long way to go. To remember there are many women in the world without any rights and who cannot get an education etc.

Mothers day, is to thank your wife for being a great mum.


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

Syrum.
I have had arguments in my previous relationships (some of my past girlfriends) about this day. Some said they expect some gifts and special treatment but I used to say is not about specific woman is about women internationally as you have explained. So no gift nor special treatment given to any woman so far!

I respect and do consider mothers day, valentines anniversary, birthdays etc as special days thou.

Now my wife (married two years now) we never argue nor discussed about this day. for her i just used to say Happy womens day..and thats all. She has not complained or whatsoever. And now since it came again I am wondering what are views of women about it.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Depends on that woman's background. In some cultures (for example mine) Women's Day has been there long before we adopted Valentines Day. Enter gifts, flowers, restaurants, romancing her on that day etc. Here Women's Day is still surrounded by the hype equivalent or even more so as the V Day in the US.

One should also remember about their mothers, sisters etc.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Never heard of it... And I don't need a day to celebrate being woman, and I don't want anything for it, except respect.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

woodstock said:


> Never heard of it... And I don't need a day to celebrate being woman, and I don't want anything for it, except respect.


NO WONDER nobody wants wine or to celebrate in my thread! **face palm** Never heard of it, she says... **harrumph**


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

reachingshore said:


> NO WONDER nobody wants wine or to celebrate in my thread! **face palm** Never heard of it, she says... **harrumph**


I don't mind a women's rights day, women's equality day, women's sufferage day etc... but women's day makes it sounds like we deserve something special. Something over men. I don't believe that. 

I think children, both sexes, should have a better education on the fight for women's rights and what it has all meant (and how feminist does NOT mean manhater) but I think demanding a day for ourselves, well, I almost think that will do more harm than good. 

Call it Susan B day, or Cady Stanton day or something.. like president's day, a day to celebrate the women and the cause..

How about "Where the F**K is our ERA day"? THAT I could get behind!!!!!

I am all for pumping up the wonder bras, but I don't see the need for a day for that!


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Just wanted to add that with the battle to zero out funding for women's health clinics... How about Woman's ISSUES day!!!! Women's HEALTH day! 

Make it mean something! Make it about the REAL issue of equality. Woman's Day, just seems silly to me


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

You know considering that Valentine's Day celebrates a dude who was martyred in AD 269, Women's Day concept is fairly young... AS it was born in the beginning of the XX century LOL

Men also have an International Men's Day on the 19 November  To make matters worse, in my culture we have a "Boy's" Day on the 30th September, mainly celebrated by teenagers LOL

Here -> International Women's Day


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Never heard of any gender days other than Mother/father/grandparents/kids days..... On the basic level, I see more to celebrate there.

When is someone gonna just come with with EQUALITY day in which we can celebrate our gender differences and look at why neither is or should be more or less than the other? 

Eh.. I will stick to what I know. At least until we find a day that is directly designed to to emphasize the lack of equality, and will foster discussion of the subject on a grand scale, without people running around calling women Manhaters! In my mind, that has to happen through celebration of both sides.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Heeee.. and here I thought Hallmark had a card for almost anything LOL

I suppose one should start with Hallmark for the Equality Day. If one doesn't get a card for it from Hallmark, it has no right to exist LOL


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

reachingshore said:


> Heeee.. and here I thought Hallmark had a card for almost anything LOL
> 
> I suppose one should start with Hallmark for the Equality Day. If one doesn't get a card for it from Hallmark, it has no right to exist LOL


:rofl:

I have to laugh.. umm My aunt sent me a card the day I "became a woman" and thinking back.... It would actually have fit today perfectly!!! Wish I still had it HAAAAAA


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

HAHA!!! Did she send it to you for the occasion of the Aunt Flo being in your town for the very first time?? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I am still laughing! Your aunt.. Aunt Flo.. I love it!! :rofl:


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

reachingshore said:


> HAHA!!! Did she send it to you for the occasion of the Aunt Flo being in your town for the very first time?? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I am still laughing! Your aunt.. Aunt Flo.. I love it!! :rofl:


Ya, but I was lucky, she took her granddaughter out to dinner and had a cake made (OMG YUP my aunt was THAT twisted) Actually I got it the first time while I was visiting her in FLA, but not being one to, you know, announce it to the entire state, I kept it a secret for about 6 months HAAAAAA

We got pictures from my cousin's party HAAA Ya, the cake was umm..... Interesting HAAAAA


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

woodstock said:


> Never heard of any gender days other than Mother/father/grandparents/kids days..... On the basic level, I see more to celebrate there.
> 
> When is someone gonna just come with with EQUALITY day in which we can celebrate our gender differences and look at why neither is or should be more or less than the other?
> 
> Eh.. I will stick to what I know. At least until we find a day that is directly designed to to emphasize the lack of equality, and will foster discussion of the subject on a grand scale, without people running around calling women Manhaters! In my mind, that has to happen through celebration of both sides.


There is also international men's day. It's not a contest, it's just a straight out fact that women have it harder and were denied so much for so long even in western countries.

Why wouldn't we want an international women's day? We are not men and we are not the same as, our stories and struggles are often unique.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

woodstock said:


> Ya, but I was lucky, she took her granddaughter out to dinner and had a cake made (OMG YUP my aunt was THAT twisted) Actually I got it the first time while I was visiting her in FLA, but not being one to, you know, announce it to the entire state, I kept it a secret for about 6 months HAAAAAA
> 
> We got pictures from my cousin's party HAAA Ya, the cake was umm..... Interesting HAAAAA


 I figure your aunt thought: When one has a craving... one has a craving :rofl:


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Syrum said:


> There is also international men's day. It's not a contest, it's just a straight out fact that women have it harder and were denied so much for so long even in western countries.
> 
> Why wouldn't we want an international women's day? We are not men and we are not the same as, our stories and struggles are often unique.


My question is why do we need a day to tell our stories and struggles? And we still have it all screwed up in western countries!!!

Why give men the chance to make our equality about ONE day?

I don't like these "days" we use. It makes a celebration of one thing or antoher about a single day when it should be ALL the time. 

I will never give someone the chance to say "well i gave you equality on THAT day didn't I" Nope.... Too many holes, too many misconceptions... I won't have it!


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

:scratchhead: I suppose it's my culture speaking, but I've never thought of Women's Day or Men's Day in terms of equality or who's had it worse, conditions of women in the eastern or western countries (apparently Women's Day is an official holiday in China, and ONLY women have a day off, BTW), politics and so on.

It's a day where I am reminded I am a woman, with all the wonders (good) and baggage (bad) behind it. Women sometimes forget that they are women, because they are also mothers, daughters, wives and many other things and those things usually take precedence over "I am a woman". If for nothing else, I think that's why a son should give his mother flowers on that day. 

Valentine's Day is about love, couples, relationships, two people. THAT day should be celebrated as an Equality day, whereas in so many instances it doesn't turn out to be about equality at all. 

In essence Valentine's Day defines one in terms of what/who one has in their life. Women's Day defines one in terms of who she is just by right of birth. 

It's not a matter of boasts and bragging. It's about accepting who you are, accepting yourself, with dignity and self-confidence.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

On Valentine's I don't want equality (I ain't going dutch at THAT dinner HAHAHAHAHA) and as a woman, I consider the roles I play I HUGE part of that. I have no interest in separating my role as a daughter, mother, aunt, BGF or anything else from my womanhood. To me, those roles are not only part of that womanhood, but each new role enhances it. If/When i become someone's wife, that too will become a part of my womanhood, of ME.

Maybe it goes along with my idea that I hate the seperatist attitudes we all have. The more we separate the easier it is to create inequality.

I accept who I am with dignity and self confidence everyday, I hope everyone does.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Who decides these things? They didn't tell ME. . . ;0

I don't recall hearing about WD even in grad school (history, and lots of women's history, too!). Maybe it is more recent than that. Wow, am I getting old!

BUT-it sounds more like a Federal event than a religious-based tradition, so presents would not be in order, IMO. In fact, sounds like a day to make a donation to an organization supporting women in places and situations where things are really tough. Guess that's what I'll be doing today!

Thanks for the thread; I like to be informed even if I'm late in the loop.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

sisters359 said:


> Who decides these things? They didn't tell ME. . . ;0
> 
> I don't recall hearing about WD even in grad school (history, and lots of women's history, too!). Maybe it is more recent than that. Wow, am I getting old!
> 
> ...


I am in a women's college now wich requires every student (even the boys that are there) to take Women's Studies to graduate and I don't recall getting the email on this one either, so don't feel bad HAHA


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

woodstock said:


> On Valentine's I don't want equality (I ain't going dutch at THAT dinner HAHAHAHAHA) and as a woman, I consider the roles I play I HUGE part of that. I have no interest in separating my role as a daughter, mother, aunt, BGF or anything else from my womanhood. To me, those roles are not only part of that womanhood, but each new role enhances it. If/When i become someone's wife, that too will become a part of my womanhood, of ME.
> 
> Maybe it goes along with my idea that I hate the seperatist attitudes we all have. The more we separate the easier it is to create inequality.
> 
> I accept who I am with dignity and self confidence everyday, I hope everyone does.


There is a huge difference between wanting EACH to have his/her right to be who s/he is, and "separatist attitudes," however.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Well.. America is not much concerned about what's going on in the rest of the world... YET LOL

The day was made "international" by the UN. Witness the UN HQs located in NY LOL

It's actually even more ironic, considering the date for the WD was chosen in order to commemorate 15000 women, textile workers in New York, who demanded voting rights and better working conditions. 129 of them died in a fire, because they were locked up inside a factory by the owner.

In my culture the WD has been celebrated pretty much from the beginning of its existence, long LOOONG before the Valentines were adopted here.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Either I haven't heard of Women's Day, or I have heard of it and I didn't see it as a significant holiday. I put that day with some of the rest of the insignificant holidays which our calendars are now littered with. Like.......Nat'l Dress Up Your Pet Day (January 14), Be Nasty Day (March 8), Old Maid's Day (June 4), Middle Child Day (August 12), National Talk Like a Pirate Day (September 19), and on and on. There is virtually a holiday listed on every day of the calendar. 

I guess the culture you are brought up in dictates which holidays are important to an individual. For me Mother's Day is right up there with Thanksgiving.


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

Came to think....
1. Is an exceptional even for a woman in comparison to Valentines, mothers day...This differ so much with the culture and therefore dating someone who value this day in that culture is worthy!

2. Women who loves 50% and wants are ready to match for man and woman to be equal (althou the reality they hate) hate to celebrate the day (I am not talking about ones who dont know..the one who knows and yet hate it)

seriously women, if there is such 50% division in a relationship (50% man lead, 50% woman lead). There will no be attraction and most likely will end in a divorce. Although the same woman will want 50% leadership but unconcious will automatically lose attaction to her man,at the end of a day divorce.

Women should be feminine but still men should also be masculine and take a lead and treat a woman like a woman, with respect and love..relationship will last. women should let their men take the lead, no matter you have PHD or what ....my opinion due to my experience view of life!!!!

I personally take the lead (put in mind she is very attractive in and out as well as she is a lawyer having a master's degree in law and a boss in a law company...)and things are great!!!


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I think we need to start with the Declaration of HUMAN rights, which if followed correctly will instantly afford women equal rights, and children apropriate rights and protections. Eleanor Roosevelt was on to something with that, but then we can't even get the US to sign and honor it so ......

We follow this... no need to fight for rights based on anything but species:

Universal Declaration of Human Rights
PREAMBLE 
Whereas recognition of the inherent dignity and of the equal and inalienable rights of all members of the human family is the foundation of freedom, justice and peace in the world, 

Whereas disregard and contempt for human rights have resulted in barbarous acts which have outraged the conscience of mankind, and the advent of a world in which human beings shall enjoy freedom of speech and belief and freedom from fear and want has been proclaimed as the highest aspiration of the common people, 

Whereas it is essential, if man is not to be compelled to have recourse, as a last resort, to rebellion against tyranny and oppression, that human rights should be protected by the rule of law, 

Whereas it is essential to promote the development of friendly relations between nations, 

Whereas the peoples of the United Nations have in the Charter reaffirmed their faith in fundamental human rights, in the dignity and worth of the human person and in the equal rights of men and women and have determined to promote social progress and better standards of life in larger freedom, 

Whereas Member States have pledged themselves to achieve, in cooperation with the United Nations, the promotion of universal respect for and observance of human rights and fundamental freedoms, 

Whereas a common understanding of these rights and freedoms is of the greatest importance for the full realization of this pledge,

Now, therefore,
The General Assembly

The Universal Declaration for Human Rights


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

If that is so, I'd start at the basics. That is if we are species and we are all equal, same yet different, I think the word that has been used to describe half of the species should not be used to define the name of the other half of the species, let alone the entire collective.

Man. Wo-Man. Hu-Man.

LOL

It's funny and weird in English. In my native language all three words, for a man, a woman, a human, are completely different from each other.



To be serious though.. I already said this before. In the US people believe men and women are all equal despite our differences. I believe men and women are equal BECAUSE OF our differences.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

In the US I think people believe we are equal yet we SOOOOOOO aren't that it ticks me off that young women do not see the need for feminism!!!! We have less equality here than most third world tribal nations for crying out loud (if you are smart enough to factor in the cultural differences and not try to make a direct comparrison between the two cultures)

I AM equal, but I am not TREATED as equal either socially or legally (don't get me started on this new BS trand in western worlds to treat men and women as equal, meaning the SAME, in the area of domestic violence GOOOOD LORD! How dumb is THAT! yes it's called PROGRESS for women? On which plane of existence?)

OK gonna stop myself before I go off on a 10 page rant and rave, charlie sheen moment here :rofl: BTW.. has anyone created the Charlie Sheen emoticon? now THAT would make my year!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

woodstock said:


> My question is why do we need a day to tell our stories and struggles? And we still have it all screwed up in western countries!!!
> 
> Why give men the chance to make our equality about ONE day?
> 
> ...


Yes it is just one day set aside every year (for the last 100 years) and yes we should be mindful of women's issues every single day of our lives (that's a given). 

But the reality is, the voice of one person telling their story will more often than not get drowned out....but the voices of many people are hard to ignore. That is what International Women's Day is about (here in Australia at least). 

It's not a holiday and it's not a day to give gifts or presents - it's a day for presence. Gatherings are held all over the world, each one of them with a Women's Rights issue that will be discussed and given voice to. It's a day to bring global awareness to past, present and future struggles that women have and are continuing to fight for. 

You know, we can choose to make it personal and say "I'm not going to give anyone the right to tell me, I've given you a day of equality"....or we can choose to look beyond our own agenda and see the bigger picture of what the day is really about - then put our voice behind it.


----------

